# Samba 2.2.4 Mount Problem

## Beforegod

Hi,

when i try to mount a windows 2000 share i executed following command

mount -t smbfs -o username=admin,fmask=777,dmask=777 //buero2/d$ /mnt/samba/buero2

Password:

This works until 2.2.4 fine but now i get the following error after i entered the password :

execvp of smbmnt failed. Error was No such file or directory.smbmnt failed: 1

Whats wrong?

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## Beforegod

No Idea for this problem??

----------

## Beforegod

Ok here is the way to solve this problem..

whats missing is a symlink!

ln -s /usr/sbin/smbmnt /bin/smbmnt

Then it works fine!

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## Vlad

Thank you! This problem has been bugging the hell out of me for days!

----------

